# MT 2 Questions



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi All,

Am interested in purchasing MT2, but have a few quesitons that I would like answered. So any help would be much appreciated.

1) I am aware that it needs to be shot Sub-Q is the correct needle a 29G 12.7mm needle (seems very short)?

2) The source sells it as 1 vial with 10mg MT2 in it. How is this used/reconstituted? Say for instance I want to use 1mg?

3) Does MT2 increase your freckle/mole count? As I have read that it can, when I tan usually I just get some little freckles apprear on my nose, will it just enhance these?

Many thanks.


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Kevster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am interested in purchasing MT2, but have a few quesitons that I would like answered. So any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Yes 29g is correct. You would add 5ml's to the vial and then every half ml would be 1mg of mtII

Yes it can cause these moles to be more prominent. They will fade when you quit using.

Best regards

MR


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

How long does a MT-2 tan last? Obviously longer than a natural tan, but just how much longer?

Will 30mg be enough, 1mg ED for 30 days? With infrequent UV exposure.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

tkd said:


> How long does a MT-2 tan last? Obviously longer than a natural tan, but just how much longer?
> 
> Will 30mg be enough, 1mg ED for 30 days? With infrequent UV exposure.


thats a high dose. i ran 1mg EOD for first week (with 3 sunbeds per week) then 1mg twice a week for the remaining 3 (1 sunbed per week).

by the end of week 1 i looked like i had spent two weeks in the med.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

pauly7582 said:


> thats a high dose. i ran 1mg EOD for first week (with 3 sunbeds per week) then 1mg twice a week for the remaining 3 (1 sunbed per week).
> 
> by the end of week 1 i looked like i had spent two weeks in the med.


Hmm, I am running 1mg ED atm, was gonna up it to 2mg ED (1ml) next week. Think I won't need to now reading that.

I am on day 2 and as brown as I have ever been using natural sunlight and MT2.

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tkd said:


> How long does a MT-2 tan last? Obviously longer than a natural tan, but just how much longer?
> 
> Will 30mg be enough, 1mg ED for 30 days? With infrequent UV exposure.


LOL dude u will be so dark with that!

10mg is enough imo 0.5mg EOD is plenty i find it takes a while to build up in the system and hangs around for a while also


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Paul Carb recommended 'for the first week take 1mg 4 times then use 2mg every week from there'

Thank goodness I re-read it I would have been doing 2mg per day lol!

SD


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Crap, I've bought far too much.

I was mislead by a website called melanoplanet.

Their doseage chart is designed to make you camouflaged in the dark by the looks of it.

According to their chart im supposed to inject 1.8mg ED???

Have a look at the chart: Doseage Chart


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice find TKD, It suggested I take over 2mg ED!! I would have gone through a vial a week.

Did you follow the news links though, they claim it aids weight loss too?? Anyone verify that at all??

SD


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

DOES THE MT11 COME PRE MIXED? IF NOT WHAT WOULD YOU MIX IT WITH?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

needs mixing with bac water mate and kept in the fridge


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

It needs to be kept in the FREEZER before its mixed, then once mixed (as DB said) with bac water, it needs to be kept in fridge.

Once mixed, it will only last for about 5 - 7 days.


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

JUST ORDERED SOME FROM MUSCLE RESEARCH, DOES THIS COME WITH THE BAC WATER? IF NOT CAN YOU BUY IT OVER THE COUNTER OR MAYBE USE SOME OF VIALS OF WATER FROM MY GH?

WOULD I BE ABLE TO MIX IT THEN SEPERATE IT INTO 10 SHOTS AND PUT THEM INTO THE FREEZER IN THE SYRINGES, THEN TAKE THEM OUT AND LET THEM THAW WHEN I AM PLANNING ON USING EACH SHOT?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

stevebaker said:


> JUST ORDERED SOME FROM MUSCLE RESEARCH, DOES THIS COME WITH THE BAC WATER? not sureIF NOT CAN YOU BUY IT OVER THE COUNTER OR MAYBE USE SOME OF VIALS OF WATER FROM MY GH?yes
> 
> WOULD I BE ABLE TO MIX IT THEN SEPERATE IT INTO 10 SHOTS AND PUT THEM INTO THE FREEZER IN THE SYRINGES, yesTHEN TAKE THEM OUT AND LET THEM THAW WHEN I AM PLANNING ON USING EACH SHOT?yes


:beer1:


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

cheers DB!


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

I had my first 1mg today, after a meal to prevent nausea.

I went bright red within minutes! Hot flushing feeling.


----------



## Kevster (Nov 11, 2006)

Have now ordered some MTII from Muscle Research. How long do they take to ship? I ordered over a week ago and have not recieved it. I have e-mailed them and have heard nothing! Have got some reciept which they say you can track the order but it doesnt tell you s**t!!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

This is weird, havent really got much browner and I havent noticed any flushing liek you guys at all. I also didn't get much wood until I went to 2mg (1ml) as an experiment.

Could my MT2 be a bad batch have done 2 0.5ml shots and 1 1.0ml shot over four days, no flushing, little wood and some browness.

SD


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think that everyone experiences flushing, I only got it bad with my first ever shot, after that, very little if any flushing. So I doubt you have a bad batch SD, as you are getting browner.

The erections are random, and can be very inconvenient sometimes. Sitting on the train, and it's your stop to stand up and get off the train ....


----------

